
ProcessWire: CMS with a jQuery inspired content API - samuell
http://cheatsheet.processwire.com
======
samuell
More details on the idea and concepts behind the api here:

[https://processwire.com/api/concept/](https://processwire.com/api/concept/)

What I find so nice is that it makes developing JSON based AJAX API:s and
traditional "untemplates"* in pure PHP equally easy.

For an AJAX API, just a few ProcessWire API calls and JSON serialisation, and
for PHP "untemplates", just drop in your HTML/CSS/JS design and intersperse a
few lines of ProcessWire API calls here and there, and off you go.

To me, this is as close you'll come to both the designer and the developers
dream, in one simple system.

Sure, you can build technically more performant systems with Node or Go, but I
think that is overkill for 90% or more of websites out there, which simply
needs flexible content modeling, and flexible design, paired with a flexible
API for any corner cases, and integrations with other systems.

* (no need for a template language)

------
MatthewSchenker
ProcessWire is the most natural and intuitive PHP framework and CMF I have
ever used! And the development community around it is amazingly friendly and
knowledgeable, and always ready to help you learn.

------
clsource
processwire is awesome. I made an intranet system with more than 2K users and
shines. ever after 1 year in full usage with 2 mobile apps and a website
making queries to the system.

------
awjr
Any idea why the functions do not return promises?

~~~
patcoll
Probably because it is PHP.

~~~
kyriakos
[https://github.com/reactphp/promise](https://github.com/reactphp/promise)

~~~
hliyan
PHP promises? I can't quite put my finger on it, but this makes me feel very
strange. As if they're not supposed to exist or something. I hope someone can
articulate the reason (if there is one) better than me...

